# Just a suggestion to our vendors.



## Petrus (3/2/16)

Good Morning guys/vendors.

I had a bit of a battle this last couple of weeks finding appropriate -O-rings for atty's. You know most of the times it is smallish in diameter etc. but most match in one or other way. I had a look at local hardware shops "Midas, Autozone, Kooperasie, Agri etc." the sizes is correct but most of the time the diameter is a problem. Is it possible for our vendors to put an vaping -O-ring kit together or to get hold of something. Just a suggestion. I think the DIY guys and re-builders would appreciate it.

Thank You

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaunnadan (3/2/16)

Moved to who has stock so vendors can respond

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Mystique Vape (3/2/16)

Hey @Petrus 

Great idea, will look into it and see if i can come up with anything.

with the amount of atty's available now days it could be a bit of a challenge to get O-rings and sizes for all but it is definitely something we will need to replace soon or later. 

what atty in particular are you referring too


----------



## Petrus (3/2/16)

Mystique Vape said:


> Hey @Petrus
> 
> Great idea, will look into it and see if i can come up with anything.
> 
> ...


@Mystique Vape , the problem is mainly for atty's like the Nuppin(Discontinued), atty's like the OL16 that is not available locally and so on. Even some of the tanks. I know you get spare -O-rings with the purchase of a atty, but what in case of an accident and you perhaps damage an -O-ring?? I also take note that there is a lot of different deck sizes, but if you can get a kit with say for an example 14mm, 16mm, 11mm, 20mm, 18mm etc. those that are commen sizes. You cant expect to keep all possible sizes, but just a basic kit so you got the trail and error option or a little diy.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

